# Broadband



## GARYMCLARK (Jun 23, 2013)

Hi

Can anyone please advise on the best broadband deals in the Calpe area ? Is there any providers who offer a 'holiday' for say if you are not going to use it for a few months you can freeze the contract ?


----------



## radicaldoc (Jul 24, 2013)

Don't know a bout that but there are loads of new satellite ones now as the satellite that went up for SIS Was partly for high speed broad band. One place you can go is to the post office they have flyers there for one of them it is very fast up and down and a decent price..


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

Depends what you want it for, but I wouldn't touch satellite until it was the last resort and even then they would need to twist my arm.
If you don't have a fixed telephone line use WIMAX with Europa, Roundtown or Telitec a 2mb connection will be around 35€ inclusive + aerial installation. My choice would definitely be Telitec every time.

If I had a fixed telephone line then I would probably plump for ADSL with Movistar, they are all much the same, Movistar offers up to a 10 Mb connection and line rental for 39€ +IVA.

Europa Network I wouldn't go near, they have failed to return my calls 3 times as a potential customer so that speaks volumes to me. Also the price they offer compares to Movistar but you will only get a 3mb connection. If you want to watch their Tv then a 3Mb connection is the bare minimum speed so could be a struggle. Increasing your adsl speed obviously takes your rental up


----------



## radicaldoc (Jul 24, 2013)

NotinUse said:


> Depends what you want it for, but I wouldn't touch satellite until it was the last resort and even then they would need to twist my arm.
> If you don't have a fixed telephone line use WIMAX with Europa, Roundtown or Telitec a 2mb connection will be around 35€ inclusive + aerial installation. My choice would definitely be Telitec every time.
> 
> If I had a fixed telephone line then I would probably plump for ADSL with Movistar, they are all much the same, Movistar offers up to a 10 Mb connection and line rental for 39€ +IVA.
> ...


But if like me you have NONE of the above there is little or no choice i am using 3g at the moment but it's expensive and crap signal....
no phone line no adsl. no tv signal...only just got mobile with a bit of a struggle..


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

radicaldoc said:


> But if like me you have NONE of the above there is little or no choice i am using 3g at the moment but it's expensive and crap signal....
> no phone line no adsl. no tv signal...only just got mobile with a bit of a struggle..


Well I did post


> but I wouldn't touch satellite until it was the last resort


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

radicaldoc said:


> But if like me you have NONE of the above there is little or no choice i am using 3g at the moment but it's expensive and crap signal....
> no phone line no adsl. no tv signal...only just got mobile with a bit of a struggle..


I agree, but he was answering the OP - in Calpe he has the choice of just about all of the above.

WiMax is certainly the way to go unless you can get ONO fibre optic. Telitec and Roundtown may well have holiday deals as they cater for us foreigners (they also have some good deals at the moment).


----------



## NotinUse (Oct 3, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I agree, but he was answering the OP - in Calpe he has the choice of just about all of the above.
> 
> WiMax is certainly the way to go unless you can get ONO fibre optic. Telitec and Roundtown may well have holiday deals as they cater for us foreigners (they also have some good deals at the moment).


Yes thanks, and Wimax yes that's correct but it's not really worth the effort unless you are away for at least 3 calendar months. I believe the cost was 50€ for on/off


----------

